# LET THE WORLD KNOW!



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

This is a thread for FREE SPEECH. This is where all the people who doubted you can be revealed as fakes, and where you can persevere as YOU, and be happy and ok with that!

Let people know your feelings, about the world, the people in the world, this site, your hardships, your problems in this world, your opinions, your thoughts unhindered by a hand of censorship.

------------------


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Here is what I feel now:

The world has become very PC. There is also a side where regular people, across the world, are being censored. When the internet first became accessible for the average person in the early-mid 90's, there was free exchange of ideas and information; there was a lot less surveilling, and it was really a medium with which one could access tons of information without worrying about people constantly Collecting Data on you, as if we threaten the own liberty with which we live; but that could not be further from the truth, for that it is the liberty to live freely and to speak freely, about that of which is governed, is that of which is by the people and for the people (and it all starts at your own personal perception).

I truly believe that nothing has to be private, but I don't want any more than one person at a time viewing my information; I believe that any institution or group or organization or crowd who views your information, especially a government, does not have your best-interests in mind. Often times you have people with opinions that are from the minds of the uneducated, or groups that want to control you; they look for patterns of behavior to make a basis for their bogus claims. In other words, historically if you look at how psychiatric patients have been sedated just for the sake of making the caretaker's job easy (that it is much easier to take care of a drooling catatonic than an actual Human Being), it makes me upset. Or that these extreme acts of terrorism are always being analyzed for the cause and it always goes back to some pattern of behavior or the existence of some sort of tool (though often times the tool is firearms, but certainly can be anything from fire, a knife, a pencil, a hatpin, or a pillow, etc). I truly do not think it is right to hold people to a pattern of behavior because very little is actually known--in certainty--about the vast, complex nature of humans.

THEREFORE, we need more liberty and less Big Brother breathing down our necks.

These acts will happen no matter what (whether it is JFK, MLK, RK, random acts, etc). Pretty soon, people will be able to print up on 3D printers guns and knives. So there is nothing we can do about that, and I personally think that that is fine. But also I don't feel good that the average person is losing his/her freedoms, when institutions and governments and groups are collecting data on them in a way that is affecting our liberty; this is not from an individual but groups of people. And it is very seldom do you find groups that co-operate well, for the best-interest of the individual. This is why Communism doesn't work particularly well.

I fear a Fascist world. A Fascist World is not a world of which I can be proud.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

You okay, buddy?


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

You ok GrennHair?


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

COMAP: Consortium for Mathematics and its Applications and ICM

*Comap's ICM: The Interdisciplinary Contest in Modeling: Culturing Interdisciplinary Problem Solving*

https://www.comap.com/undergraduate/contests/resources/PDF/ICM-History.pdf

http://www.comap.com/about/funding.html

http://www.comap.com/undergraduate/contests/icm/


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Crime Busting Model Based on Dynamic Ranking Algorithms [a study from the *International ICM 2012 objective*: '*Identifying criminals in a conspiracy network*']

https://www.hindawi.com/journals/aaa/2013/308675/


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Network Complexity, Control, and Cooperation - West Point

[Chris Arney Department of Mathematics, USMA and West Point Network Science Center]

http://www.usma.edu/nsc/siteassets/sitepages/publications/sunbelt%20arney%202012.pdf


----------

